# 1000mg deca a week first cycle? plz help



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello and greetings to all im new to the board. My question is i want to do a deca only cycle for 12 weeks i need to know if this would be ok 

wk1: 200mg
wk2:400mg
wk3:400mg
wk4:600mg
wk5:800mg
wk6:1000mg
wk7:1000Mg
Wk8:1000mg
wk9:600mg
wk10:400mg
Wk11:200mg
Wk12:100mg
clomid 50mg/per day for 2 weeks

you see i ask the questions about the 1000mg because some say its ok for your first  cycle just be careful and have a ant esto on site i was thinking arimidex but i dont know if that would neccesary. I want you guys opion on the cycle feel free to make adjustments or comments. ALso do you think i should run the 1000mg longer or shorter? and start to taper down sooner? Ive been doing quite a bit of research on roids but im not extremely good at designing cycles. So any advice is welcome.


----------



## dangit (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't think you researched things at all with a cycle like that.  You won't have wood for a year 

I did 400mg a week for 2 months for my first ever cycle (deca only and I was fine).

I'd rather do a test only cycle and run it at like 500mg a week for 12 weeks than anything else.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 30, 2004)

hes right ...get back to researching....


1 tapering has been debunked time and time again...wether you have 100mg or 1 gram of gear in you...you will be shut down

2 deca alone is not a good cycle...not to mention a first cycle!

3 60mg of deca is a highball for even a major stack, cause deca is so receptive to your body

4 your pct is too short..way too short!

5 your pct better not be happening the week after or it will do nothing...as you have it right now...your pct will be done before the deca has even cleared the system


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 30, 2004)

*deca 1000mg*

i didnt design that cycle that was given to me by a supplier that is why i put the question mark by the 1000mg i know this is to much but ive heard mixed reviews. if i were to do  a decca cycle i would aslo do it with EQ and anavar for quality gians. thank you guys for yor input.


----------



## maddog1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, these guys are right.
And Dangit, if that is you in the pic you are one f'in Gorilla.


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 30, 2004)

ive done research like i said i didnt design that cycle a source did i was curious so i asked you guys. it didnt sound right to me at all. ive hheard of a gram of test not deca for a cycle especailly a first cycle. could one of you design a high anabolic low androgenic cycle.for me?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 30, 2004)

I would quit taking advice from that source ASAP.  Test needs to be the foundation of the cycle.  Also, with that much deca, you will see first hand the law of diminishing marginal return.  Deca and EQ together is not any better.  I've done both together and saw no better gains that when I was just taking EQ.  EQ is actually my preference at about 400-600mg/wk.  Test was also involved in my cycles.  Dangit offered sound advice.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2004)

Besides the tapering dude, WTF is up with a gram a week of DECA ONLY?

Off the top of my head:

Progesterone gyno
No dick until 2005


----------



## maddog1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> No dick until 2005



That is funny as heck.   

On that regimen, someone will need to take viagra to just to keep from p-ing in thier shoes. 

(No offense to you 1/2)


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 30, 2004)

none takin! like i said before all opinions are welcome. The source i have gave me that bullshit i told him im not a hardcore builder. I  just want gain a nice solid 25lb to 32lbs of muscle. The reason i ask that question in the first place was to stricktly get opinions from people who has had lots of experience with jiuce. Now i can use a tried and true cycle but i dont want to do that. I want a high anabolic low androgen cycle. if it wouldnt be to much to ask could one of you design a 10 week high anabolic/androgen cycle using eq,primo,and anavar? i Dont want to get to big i want to a nice 225-35 of shredded but FUNCTIONAL mucsle. here are my measurements:
5'9 202lbs 14%bf. i USED to be 5'8 280lbs back when i was like 14-15! but i was a fast mofo 4.9 40 yard dash times. one of the fastest right guards you will ever see!


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 30, 2004)

forgot other msearuements:
Biceps 17inch
chest 43inch
wingspan:77inch
36inch waist.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2004)

Dude, honesty 25-32 pounds IS hardcore lifter territory, unless we are talking over the period of a year or so. Not only is that a tremendous amount of work, but it starts getting unhealthy at this point. People start sweating, laboring to breathe, etc etc

Shredded wont be terribly easy without fixing up the diet, same with bulking man, it is all diet manipulation. Gear can put you beyond your natural abilities but you still have to know how to feed the machine.

Sounds like you know how to eat for pounds though, right now seriously part of my bulking diet consists of corndogs, I have tipped over the 5k calorie mark a few times of late.


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 30, 2004)

really youve eaten that much caleroies damn! the most calories ive heard someone eat was 12000 and it was everday but the guys was humungous 320lb power lifer i forgot his name but he currently holds the bench press record at 830lbs no joke it was televised on espn last year! thank you for you guys opinions but i still need a cycle i can use consisting of low androgens high anabolic.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2004)

You want huge, Trevor Smith, 6'1" 410-420 pounds, $450 a week on food and strong as all hell unleashed.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 30, 2004)

Trev is a friggin Ox man.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2004)

Incline benching 765 on the smith for reps, hell yeah he is, I want the video!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 31, 2004)

i belive in tapering off long cycles but thats my opinion.


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 31, 2004)

765lbs for reps damn that is strong  i know i completely forgot about trvor smith that is one big SOB i would only want to  be that big if i was say 6-5 at least i would have some height to comprimise for all that damn weight even it is muscle he must have a hard time breathing once in a while.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> i belive in tapering off long cycles but thats my opinion.



I can agree, but most folks aren't doing the super long cycles. I'm giving a 6 monther a go and dont plan to taper though.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 1/2MAN50AMAZING *_
> 765lbs for reps damn that is strong  i know i completely forgot about trvor smith that is one big SOB i would only want to  be that big if i was say 6-5 at least i would have some height to comprimise for all that damn weight even it is muscle he must have a hard time breathing once in a while.



Freaky thing, he is a 4th degree black belt in whatever form of Karate he does. I think he does some grappling also but dont recall. BDTR who I posted one small pic of, also is into MMA and is pretty damn big. I believe he is 270@11% right now.


----------



## dangit (Jan 31, 2004)

yeah, that's my pic from a month or so ago just before I started dieting.  I was around 220 there and I'm only 5.6-5.7" so it I look bigger in pics unfortunatly 

As far as cycles go... I'd do a 10-16 weeker of test enathate at 500mg a week and don't worry about the tapering off.  You own test levels are going to shut down no matter what when using gear.  Just start clomid about 2-3 weeks after your last shot of test.  If you want to kick start the cycle, then use dbols or something and just keep your cycle simple.

Nothing else is needed.

If you really want, then you can add eq to your cycle at like 400mg a week.  Just make sure to keep it lower than the test level.

Gaining 25-30lbs of solid muscle is pretty hardcore as the others have said.  YOu're going to have to eat like at least 4000+ clean calories a day and do a long cycle.

Or maybe you have super genetics and are a freak, but most of us aren't.

Trust me, put on 10-15lbs of solid muscle and everyone will notice.

I've put on 20+ lbs before in a cycle, but some was fat, some was water, ect...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 31, 2004)

Yep, I'm 6'2" and 15+ pounds is still plenty noticeable to everyone else.


----------



## dangit (Jan 31, 2004)

oh, remember that what works for a pro is not nessecary for most of us and won't work.  Doing 1000g of test a week won't turn you into a beast.  These guys have years and years of experience and gear behind them.

All you'll get from doing too much gear is side effects.  Keep it simple and constant and workout like a nut and you'll grow like a weed.


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 31, 2004)

YOU GUYS have been very very helpful but i was wondering if i can subsitue that test en with sustanon at 500mg a week with eq what do you think.


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 31, 2004)

or aratest and eq or primo what do you think? primo fro more qaulity gains or eq more mass more vascular


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Jan 31, 2004)

yo one more thing guys i thought about using fina at 75mg EOD but i heard this i very hard on the hariline even if you genetics are good some say they have expreinced no problems some say they have.i love my hair to much unless there is proscar can prevent this or some magicle shampoo........


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

I have no hair problems with anything, although I have never done winstrol but I dont plan to.

Test is better than EQ as a base.


----------



## dangit (Feb 1, 2004)

well test is test.  If you use sust or enathate or whaterver, the end result will be about the same if you use them logically.

If this is your fist cycle, then I'd just go simple and use some kind of test and that's it.  You'll get great gains.  Keep the other stuff for other cycles when your gains start to slow down.

Trust me, you won't get anymore gains off a first cycle if you do just test or do a bunch of stuff together.

Your body can only grow so much at a time.  No sense spending more money than you need to.  If your diet is in check (meaning you're eating 4000+ cals a day) and your workouts are intense, then after the 16 week cycle, you'll have put on a huge amount of muscle with just test alone.

I did deca only the first time and that was pretty stupid.  I only did 400mg a week though and it didn't screw me over and I ended up making some good gains since I wasn't in a hurry and was eating like a horse.

Test will put on good muscle and keep you real vascular.

Tren should not be used for someone just starting out.  You don't need it and it's pretty harsh.


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 1, 2004)

Good advice Mudge and Dangit - and oh you can't control your height right.  At least your not overly tall like Mudge and guys like me. I'm over 250 and still think I look like a "Gilligan" type.
Nice work and welcome of course.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 1, 2004)

Dangit - Looking big as alll hell man.


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks guys how much sus should i start iut with 500mg a week? also i forgot to tell you i dont know if it will matter  but i have a prexisting  gyno issue it was when i was fat i mean big as fuck! use to be 5'8 280lbs remember im now 5'9 202 in boxers and empty stomach. i got there doing a lot of cardio running 3 miles tae kwon do, wrestling  5 days a week at least 150 pushups and 600 crunches a day very little weight lifting (didnt have access or the money to join a gym) BUT with all the weight droped 85lbs total (use to be 195 during wrestling) My upper chest is very tight and tone but i have that little flap of skin that makes me look i have a pair of tits!! ive done just about every puchup you can think of diamond, knuckle, fingertip, bar pushups using pushupbars so your chest dips lower than the ground decline bench incline bench, dips evrything!!! it tightend it up that was it.... i havent done none of those excersies in a while do to the fact i work and go to school but now i want to get back into the game and come back with a vengince! ive been keeping my weight in check though thats  one thing i do pretty good. i still have pepperoni nipples though and thats shit  bothers me especially when one of my buddies comes up filcks them.....  will the anti esto clear this shit up if i do a cycle? thank guys you have been a big help.


----------



## dangit (Feb 1, 2004)

One thing I found about sust is that since it's got a mix of dif esters, then it's better to do it multiple times a week.  But taking one 250mg shot twice a week should be fine.

I'd def hit the nolvadex if you're worried about bitch tits.  I'm taking a 20mg tab of nolvadex a day and it works great for reducing bloat and lowering estrogen levels.

I think that gyno from being overweight and gyno from roids is a wee bit different though.  When you get gyno from roids, your nips hurt and you get a hard mass under the nipples.  It'll feel like a you've got a dime under them and it'll be hard.

Just eat clean and keep the bodyfat down and you should be fine.  You shouldn't really show any signs at 500mg a week unless you're really prone to it.  Remember that if you start off with nolvadex, then you have to run it the entire cycle or you'll get a rebound effect and you'll def get gyno


----------



## 1/2MAN50AMAZING (Feb 1, 2004)

hmmm you know a lot of people i talk to prefer clomid of nolva they say its more effective heck some of the suppliers are totally against using nolva and dont even carry it!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

Its an ongoing argument, I hate clomid in higher doses though, nolvadex rocks.


----------



## dangit (Feb 1, 2004)

Ummm... never heard of using clomid to stop gyno.  Then again, I'm no expert by a long shot


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 1, 2004)

yea nolva is the gyno stopper...though i hear some have good results with letro(femara)..

if your scared about estrogen run arimidex or femara during the cycle....expensive, but effective


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 1, 2004)

Like dangit said, test is test.  Sust sucks IMHO.  Stick with single esters.  Primo is a waste for your goals.  Unless you are a girl that is.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> yea nolva is the gyno stopper...though i hear some have good results with letro(femara)..
> 
> if your scared about estrogen run arimidex or femara during the cycle....expensive, but effective



Watch cholesterol while on arimidex.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

Letro is even more dangerous than arimidex, it is apparently significantly better, to the point some people induce temporary impotence from shutting down estrogen excessively. I ordered some last week.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dangit *_
> Ummm... never heard of using clomid to stop gyno.  Then again, I'm no expert by a long shot



They are both SERMs, but nolvadex would be preferable. I just plain dont like clomid for anything. Nolvadex has been shown to suppress IGF levels which is "bad," but to such an insignificant extent that I am willing to use it over clomid any day.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> it is apparently significantly better, to the point some people induce temporary impotence from shutting down estrogen excessively. I ordered some last week.



Well we all know you have the estrogen to spare. lol


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

test only would be good for a first timer? does that mean sust only would be good too? how long should the (test) cycle last


----------



## dangit (Feb 1, 2004)

The only reason I don't lean towards sust is that it's a blend of short and longer estors and if I were going to use it, then it would be like every 2 days to get the benefits of the short acting esters.  I think sust is good for starting a cycle and taken every 2 days for a few weeks, then to switch over to enathate or something.

Straight enathate is usually cheaper so why not just go with that   If you do sust like only once a week, then I don't think it's worth the extra money.

I've seen people make good gains on sust only cycles too though, so it does work.  I just think it's not worth paying the extra money for it.


----------



## dangit (Feb 1, 2004)

oh, I've done a sust cycle only cycle before, an enathate only cycle before and now I'm doing a prop only cycle.

They're all test and they all seem to work the same.  Some just kick in quicker then others and some are more of a pain in the ass (like the prop since you have to inject more often).


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks dangit
 how often does enan have to be shot?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

Enanthate is often shot once a week due to its 10.5 day active half life, but the true half life is 5 days. I am running cypionate which is slightly longer lasting, and I shoot it E4D, partly by neccessity.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

ok so if i did 300 mg per week for 10 weeks of just test enan what should my post cycle look like (im not totally clueless i know roughly what to do im just looking for opinions)


----------



## dangit (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, I shoot enathate every 3-4 days just because I'm used to shooting more often, but I've seen tons of people only shoot once a week.

I've heard people say that if you shoot it more often then the concentrations stay more constant in your bloodstream instead of spiking up and then going down, but I don't think it's all that bad.

I just like shooting twice a week, then I only have to put half as much in the seringe and if I'm stacking it with something, then I'm not shooting a huge amount of juice all at once in a bodypart.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

Yep, blood levels are better with more frequent injections. After all, if you are waiting for blood levels to get to only 35/40% of what they were before you shoot again, that seems rather lame. This is also one of the reasons it takes 5 weeks or so for enanthate to really show real results, it takes so damn long for blood levels to peak if you keep letting the level hit the floor.

ST240, run a post cycle like any other, there is a sticky at the top. PCT is simple unless you run into complications, like "where are my nuts" syndrome.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

uh oh.... is it a big crisis if i cant get my hands on any HCG?  think i could pull it off with nolva alone?


----------



## dangit (Feb 1, 2004)

I've done Nolva alone and it's worked for me.  Now everyone is diffrent though.  I've never used HCG.  I've tried clomid too.

There's a lot of talk of weather Nolvadex is as good as Clomid post recovery so it goes to personal preference.

I've done a few cycles and never bothered with post recovery too.  Wasn't very bright, but it turned out okay... just a little bit longer for the boys to do their magic again   My gf was a wee bit pissed at me and thought she just wasn't doing it for me anymore... ha ha...


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

You could recover with nothing if you wanted, it just takes longer. Thats what the HCG is good at.

I dont get nad shrinkage all that fast without certain compounds, say tren, but everyone is different. Some people using PH compounds get it within weeks, which to me is insane because it takes months for test to hit me like that.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah but if you recover with nothing your test levels are low for so long that you would basically lose all your gains wouldnt you?


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dangit *_
> I've done Nolva alone and it's worked for me.  Now everyone is diffrent though.  I've never used HCG.  I've tried clomid too.
> 
> There's a lot of talk of weather Nolvadex is as good as Clomid post recovery so it goes to personal preference.
> ...



ive heard sooo many ppl say how horrible the sides are from clomid so im just gonna stay right clear of it


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> yeah but if you recover with nothing your test levels are low for so long that you would basically lose all your gains wouldnt you?



Fair chance of it, all the more reason to not do deca, not by itself and NOT in these massive gram a week gear newbie doses, thats insane. Deca doesn't just shut down test production but likely progestin too, which is supposedly why libido is so screwed up with this drug (chemical castration of choice).

A 22 year old who observed traditional protocols with PCT and deca in his cycle, had test levels on the floor for 11 months after his cycle had ended. It wasn't until he used some pretty heavy HCG + nolvadex that he started to normalize again. I dont know the exact details of his PCT after the fact, but he is still on the boards, the advice he received was from a doctor.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

i know but im talking about me doing 300 mg of test per week for 10 weeks


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

I know, same thing with test though in terms of no drugs vs drugs for PCT. HCG just makes things faster/easier/better/whatever.

With such a low dose of test though you may very well be fine. "Complete" shutdown if there is such a thing, seems to come from extended use and higher doses, maybe 700mg or so a week +, complete at least meaning noticeable atrophy if not truly complete. When your nuts dissapear in 2 weeks or so, thats pretty bad.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

if my nuts disappear at 300 mg per week in 2 weeks i will be greatly disappointed in myself haha

anyways thanks mudge and dangit for the info

this is what im shootin at

300mg of test enan for 10 weeks
40mg of nolva per day for 2 weeks
30mg of nolva per day for 2 weeks

sound ok?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

I suspect you wont notice anything at all any time soon, at the worst maybe 5 weeks in. I dont know what it is about PHs that hit people like that, maybe they are jerking it 15 times a day I dont know.

30/20 for nolva sounds good, 40/30 is probably overkill for such a cycle. I might even suggest just going longer instead of using "more," studies point that longer is better, not more dose.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

is test cyp cheaper?  how often do you gotta stick yourself with that


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

Often times cyp is more expensive, and enanthate may be more readily available in your country (Canada? England?) Cypionate is primarily an American drug, but a couple foreign companies make it apparently.

It is listed in the PCT/half life thread, its virtually the same, 10.5 active HL vs 12 day, I shoot it E4D.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah im from canada....is there soem formula that relates injections to half lives?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes and no, substance "decay" is not linear. Just keep it simple. If you wanted to do E4D injections which is not "too frequent," its pretty easy to calculate:

7/4 = 1.75

1.75x 250mg (example) 437.5mg a week

If the true half life is 5-6 days for cypionate, I am just barely beating it out. But once it builds up in the blood stream, it becomes more mathy, since active HL is calculated from a single administration. I do not know if the steroid calculator covers these points, but some of the board chemists flame it for being innacurate and a peice of crap to begin with, so I haven't checked it out for a long time. Half life not being a linear thing, person to person variances in drug metabolization, too many things to consider. For your first cycle dont sweat it too much, pick something simple and go with it, every 6th day with 250mg for instance should bring you close to your 300mg a week plan.

291mg looks like.

Look at the graph and see how it goes. Blood levels peak from a shot in about a day, so more frequent injections allows the blood level peak to continue to build before hitting the floor and starting from square 1.


----------



## dangit (Feb 2, 2004)

yeah, you'll probably be fine on only 300mg a week.  That shouldn't affect ya too much and might help you put on a bit of lean muscle.

Prices are always dependent on your supplier.

Cyp for me is a bit cheaper than enathate, but only by a few dollars and they're both way cheaper than sust or prop.

All depends on what you can get and at what prices.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 2, 2004)

cyp is pretty much ent...halflives are close enough that you would run em exactly the same


----------



## willus72 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 1/2MAN50AMAZING *_
> none takin! like i said before all opinions are welcome. The source i have gave me that bullshit i told him im not a hardcore builder. I  just want gain a nice solid 25lb to 32lbs of muscle. The reason i ask that question in the first place was to stricktly get opinions from people who has had lots of experience with jiuce. Now i can use a tried and true cycle but i dont want to do that. I want a high anabolic low androgen cycle. if it wouldnt be to much to ask could one of you design a 10 week high anabolic/androgen cycle using eq,primo,and anavar? i Dont want to get to big i want to a nice 225-35 of shredded but FUNCTIONAL mucsle. here are my measurements:
> 5'9 202lbs 14%bf. i USED to be 5'8 280lbs back when i was like 14-15! but i was a fast mofo 4.9 40 yard dash times. one of the fastest right guards you will ever see!




this is a little off the topic but i was a 115lb left gaurd when i was 14. the most beat up and stepped on 4th string left guard youll ever see, lol.

(im not being sarcasic that is true, lol) i quit after i got stepped on in our first scrimmage


----------



## proken (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Besides the tapering dude, WTF is up with a gram a week of DECA ONLY?



A gram is a bit excessive.  A life long friend of mine that is in absolute top condition 365 uses only one steroid.  He built himself many years ago using eq, test, and deca.  after he hit his "top condition" he started using laurabolin.  Its deca that is effective for about 3 weeks.  He uses just under a gram a week, and hasn't lost a bit of muscle and always looks pre contest, there must be a tremendous amount of laura in his system by now and no adverse sides.  He has been using laura alone for 4 years now.
When I get to where I want to be (if that exists) I'll do the same.
He also is a spitting image of a taller frank zane, without the intercostels.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 6, 2004)

He is very abnormal if that much deca that long has not made him a completely impotent male.

4 years running? Zero testosterone in the body? Not healthy, he is amazingly lucky.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 11, 2004)

*Deca Dick*



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Besides the tapering dude, WTF is up with a gram a week of DECA ONLY?
> Off the top of my head:
> Progesterone gyno
> No dick until 2005



The no dick until 2005; is this the deca dick phenomenon?  I have never encountered or heard of this issue surrounding Deca.


----------



## Just a guy (Mar 11, 2004)

Deca is the king of limp dick... also very hard to recover


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 11, 2004)

Deca Dick,
never really been an issue.  Deca up here in Canada is almost always fake so no one I know bothers with it.  but i don't know many people and don't get involved in anyone's business.  it is embarrassing to admit that i pretty near forgot about deca shutting down all test production and nuts shrinking to the size of raisins then disappearing entirely.  
all i ever hear about up here is Sust , winstrol and fake D- bol.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

Deca or fina or any other sterod for anabolic purposes is going to suppress the HPTA, so yes deca/fina dick do exist. If you have no test in the stack different people get shut down differently, based on genetics, time on, compounds and quanities used.

Deca is used for chemical castration, so you bet your balls it gives you limpy if you are on enough of it and long enough.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 11, 2004)

never experienced this.  most cycles i hear about ( the rare time that deca is mentioned ) are max 6-8 weeks so  it must happen during the longer cycles and is an individual thing of course.    the dosage is only 200 mg per week.    So it's some permutation of specific dosage and specific length of time based upon a person's genetics etc.  since these things are not linear  ( a 200 mg cycle for 8 weeks may not give the same result as a 4 week cycle of 400 mg ) there must be a vertex at which the optimum dosage gives the maximum results.  

 thanks


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, individual to some degree, just like some people get testicular shrinkage on short PH cycles which to me sounds funny.


----------



## Just a guy (Mar 11, 2004)

that is kind of funny sounding... i was shooting 125Mg's of Tren ED and 175mg's of Test prop.. i my nads didnt shrink... But my 1st cycle of Deca-  d-bol  and Test cyp they did shrink... WIERD


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

I didn't get any shrinkage until my 3rd cycle, which clued me in to recouperation problems.


----------



## wakeryder123 (Feb 28, 2005)

I recently started a Decca only cycle.  I am doing 300mg a week.  I just took my 4th injectiong yesturday.  I have decided not to continue taking decca or any other juice until I learn a little more about cycling.  I have just started my 4th week of decca and have gotten stronger.... is there any post cycle drugs I need to take seeing that I only have done 4 weeks?  I have an hcg kit and did one injection.  Is that going to be enough?


----------



## LAM (Feb 28, 2005)

wakeryder123 said:
			
		

> I recently started a Decca only cycle.  I am doing 300mg a week.  I just took my 4th injectiong yesturday.  I have decided not to continue taking decca or any other juice until I learn a little more about cycling.  I have just started my 4th week of decca and have gotten stronger.... is there any post cycle drugs I need to take seeing that I only have done 4 weeks?  I have an hcg kit and did one injection.  Is that going to be enough?



you need to run nolvadex like this ASAP !

week 1 - 60 mg/ED
week 2 - 40 mg/ED
week 3 to 5 - 20 mg/ED


----------



## Mags (Mar 1, 2005)

I think I would shit myself if i ever saw ahuman being weighing 420 lbs. He must be unreal to look at. True monster. 

Fina is supposed to halt DHT attacking the hair folicles on the upper regions of the scalp isn't it? If it's taken with certain specific types of AS (can't remeber which now, shit)then can however do the opposite and speed up MPB alongside the AS. 

10 weeks will provide good gains if just on a test and Dbol kickstarter cycle won't it?
Mudge, did you say your planning a 6 month cycle?!! That's half a year you sicko,haha, monstrous, what are you thinking of running for that?


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> 10 weeks will provide good gains if just on a test and Dbol kickstarter cycle won't it?


 yes, it will give you very good gains.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 1, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> 10 weeks will provide good gains if just on a test and Dbol kickstarter cycle won't it?



 *VERY* good gains


----------



## saintxsean (Mar 2, 2005)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 5, 2005)

1/2MAN50AMAZING said:
			
		

> Hello and greetings to all im new to the board. My question is i want to do a deca only cycle for 12 weeks i need to know if this would be ok
> 
> wk1: 200mg
> wk2:400mg
> ...


Get a grip on yourself. 1st cycle 
500 mg/ew of Test E or Cyp. It's that easy. What a idiot post!


----------

